# Knitting magazines free/download



## beaz (Mar 16, 2013)

check out the babies too
http://www.euamobiscuit.com.br/revistas/trico1.html


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Some great-looking titles there - what a treasure trove!


----------



## retiredwoman (Feb 25, 2014)

beaz said:


> check out the babies too
> http://www.euamobiscuit.com.br/revistas/trico1.html


Thank you for the link.


----------



## Julek5p5 (Feb 24, 2015)

Thanks!


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

Qthank you for the library of magazines!


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you! It will be fun exploring this site!
julie


----------



## PatK27 (Oct 13, 2016)

Awesome, thank you


----------



## KnittingNut (Jan 19, 2011)

I have recently purchased some of these books. Aren't they copyrighted?


----------



## berigora (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

KnittingNut said:


> I have recently purchased some of these books. Aren't they copyrighted?


The site looked suspicious to me also.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

Says that it is not secure on my tablet. Nice books, just not sure about the site.


----------



## sewlee (Feb 18, 2011)

Wow! Thanks for this valuable link.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks..it's the mother lode!!


----------



## Callie Addison (Jul 1, 2019)

Thank you for this amazing site. It will take weeks to check it all out.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Just got lost down the “rabbit” hole (haha) on the Knitted Socks and Hats booklet. Wow - TFS.


----------



## rjazz (Feb 9, 2011)

I know what I'm doing the next time it rains :sm01:


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this site. Wow!!


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

KnittingNut said:


> I have recently purchased some of these books. Aren't they copyrighted?


This site has been shared before, and I'm suspicious also. It is in Brazil, and I have no idea what their copyright laws are, if they even have any. Someone posted that you have to be careful of these "free" sites because you can pick up things that will mess up your computer. The last time I checked out a link with this Brazillian link, there were many magazines to choose from, I think only 1 or 2 were not accessible. So I guess we just have to take our chances. Here is a free web site that won't give your computer problems, it is operated by a group in San Francisco, California, U.S. You can do a Google search on archive.org and find out all about them, and all they have to offer (much much more than knitting magazines!).

https://archive.org/


----------



## LadyDaVinciKnits (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank you! I have been searching my library for a few of these!


----------



## joand (Aug 28, 2011)

My iPad says “not secure “. I wouldn’t download anything from this site. It could infect your computer with malware.


----------



## Latte with Yarn (May 18, 2019)

Thank you!!!



beaz said:


> check out the babies too
> http://www.euamobiscuit.com.br/revistas/trico1.html


----------



## Susanwise (Jan 14, 2012)

Thanks from me also.


----------



## leoanne (Feb 7, 2011)

Liked one but can't translate Italian.


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

These are some awesome magazines. I've downloaded a few and just printed out a few patterns from others. 
Thanks for the link!


----------



## frannie di (Nov 30, 2011)

Thank you. Awesome site.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Thank you very much.


----------



## angel210 (Jan 26, 2011)

WOW: Lots of neat patterns. Took me most of the afternoon and downloaded bunches. My favorite is " Classic Knits"


----------



## ilv2crochet (Feb 18, 2017)

Oh my, my computer is smoking from all the downloads! Lol


----------



## Happy Dancer (Jul 4, 2012)

Thank you very much for the link! There are so many great ideas.


----------



## 6M2Creations (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks. I tried downloading the first sock resource and my computer couldn't open it. Oh well.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thank you!!


----------



## glofish (Nov 19, 2012)

Cool! Thanks much!!


----------



## btong (Dec 12, 2012)

Thanks for the link! Lots of good patterns & designs!


----------



## eneira12 (Dec 18, 2013)

Many thanks


----------



## bonnie57 (Aug 27, 2016)

Thanks for the link ????


----------



## targa416 (Mar 26, 2017)

JoyceinNC said:


> This site has been shared before, and I'm suspicious also. It is in Brazil, and I have no idea what their copyright laws are, if they even have any. Someone posted that you have to be careful of these "free" sites because you can pick up things that will mess up your computer. The last time I checked out a link with this Brazillian link, there were many magazines to choose from, I think only 1 or 2 were not accessible. So I guess we just have to take our chances. Here is a free web site that won't give your computer problems, it is operated by a group in San Francisco, California, U.S. You can do a Google search on archive.org and find out all about them, and all they have to offer (much much more than knitting magazines!).
> 
> https://archive.org/


Thanks for posting this. I guess I haven't ever caught on to how the way back machine works. I enter search terms, hit return, and nothing happens. Other times, I'm shown a calendar telling how many hits, etc. Would anyone be able to describe how this thing works? I've tried, to no avail, and I'm pretty tech savvy. Thanks!


----------



## Oshkosh Oma (Dec 11, 2011)

Thank you for this wonderful site!!


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

These are great!! Thanks for sharing :sm02: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## NY Hummer (Oct 16, 2012)

This is amazing! unsure about 'copyright' laws - maybe not in country this is from?? 

Not just magazines, but books also -

Some saying 'not secure site' -
but I have had no problem downloading any of the offered books/mags.


----------



## Bloomers (Oct 11, 2013)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Thank you for sharing ☺


----------



## Yamyam (Feb 25, 2013)

This is great! Many thanks x


----------



## overwhelmed1 (Dec 3, 2013)

beaz said:


> check out the babies too
> http://www.euamobiscuit.com.br/revistas/trico1.html


Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## overwhelmed1 (Dec 3, 2013)

beaz said:


> check out the babies too
> http://www.euamobiscuit.com.br/revistas/trico1.html


Thanks for the link. Real treasure.


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

KnittingNut said:


> I have recently purchased some of these books. Aren't they copyrighted?


They probably are. But depending on the copyright laws in a given country (or lack of them) it can be hard for designers, publishers, and attorneys to go after infringers. It's up to us to decide what is the right thing to do. There are legitimate sources of free magazines and publications, people who do get permission from the copyright holder. Unfortunately, they usually don't have the variety of materials available as the ones who don't care. So, to each their own.


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

WOW! I just spent the last hour and a half going thru this link and got dozens of books and magazines for free!!! One is a Japanese pattern book that I bought about a year ago for $20! Thank you so very much for this link!!!!!!! You just had to be sure that the book or magazine was in English.


----------

